# Where should I go to bid on printing jobs?



## OCPRINTPROS

Hello, 

I was wondering where I should go or how I should go about doing more bids on printing jobs, I offer everything when it comes to printing, T-shirts - Banners - Stickers - Decals - Logo Design and much more. What would be some good free marketing tips or ways of getting more traffic or hits. I use Facebook - Twitter - Google Click Ad's - Yahoo Click Ad's - Craigs list - Mailing advertising and cold calling. Anything would help. 

Thanks

Rob.


----------



## PositiveDave

The more generalist your business the harder to market. If you concentrate on increasing the profitable parts of the business it might help.
If you decide what you are selling then you can optimise your site for that area.
Do you get many hits? Do they stay on your site or flee in terror after the homepage?


----------



## OCPRINTPROS

Naw, I get a lot of hit's I think. About 2000 hits a month. I mainly market Screen printing - Banners and Stickers. But I was just wondering if there were more free online marketing websites out there that I don't know of that are kinda like a facebook or a twitter. Something that can help generate more hits/orders.


----------



## binki

bidlink.comand bidsync.com


----------



## coleprintworks

Hey Binki,

I know this post is old but I have a question about bidsync. I ran across there site and have talked to them on the phone but it appears to me that they want you to sign up and "pay money" to bid on stuff, some stuff anyway. If that is the case I dont mind doing so. The question is do you pay them and is it worth it?


----------

